# Sennheiser wirless mic issue



## DAVoice (Apr 10, 2005)

Is anyone familiar with what might cause an intermittent loss of AF signal in a Sennheiser wireless mic set (ew100)? The guide recommends lowering the squelch and checking the pilot signal. I've tried both. The squelch on the receiver is on low (the lowest setting) and I've experienced the same problem both with and without a pilot signal. Turning the mic (transmitter) off then on again restores the signal back to full strength but then the signal will degrade along with the volume to nothing, necessitating another restart of the mic. I've tried changing the channel and frequency too but the problem would still occur. Then mysteriously the problem will dissapear and the signal will be fine for an hour or two. Note the rehersal space is tiny and I'm very close to the speakers and the receiver. Any ideas?


----------



## mbenonis (Apr 10, 2005)

First, what kind of batteries are you using? If you are using rechargeables, throw them out right now and go buy some good alkalines.

Next, adjust the display to show the RF reception. See if there is any correlation between RF loss and AF loss - there probably is. If not, I'm honestly not sure what the problem could be - I'd suggest checking to make sure all connections are soldered well and that the wire to the mic is not damaged.

If the RF is indeed the problem, try moving the receiver away from the speakers and other equipment. THis may solve the problem.

If you're still seeing a problem, check to see that the frequency you're using is not used by a TV station or other communications equipment (walkie-talkies, etc). If it is, change it.

If this still doesn't help, try 1/2 wave antennas.

Good luck and let us know how these suggestions work for you!


----------



## soundman1024 (Apr 10, 2005)

I used to use an AT wireless set [the cheap ones] a while ago and it cut out alot. It did alot better when the reciever and the transmitter were on the same physical height. Therefore if they are at different heights try to see if you can get them fairly level with each other. It seemed to help our cutting out issues, it was kinda strange to have the reciever on the stage going down the snake tho.


----------



## The_Wiz (Apr 10, 2005)

i have used a set of 8 of the ew 100's and have not had a problem like this. the way you describe a slow lowering of AF, that will be fixed by a restart, it seems almost like an overheating problem. or something else interfering with the electronics.

If the problem is related to RF problems, i would recommend an antenna distrobution system with some antenna amplifiers and new antennas. We use the passive ones (A1031-U), however there are active ones also i beleive. this set-up works great for us.


----------



## DAVoice (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I'm going to give it one more try at rehersal tomorrow night. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## tenor_singer (Apr 15, 2005)

I was thinking a heating problem as well. The only other thing I can think of is whether there is there any other RF interference within your space? But to be honest... I can't come up with any plausible reason why the signal would fade then reset when repowered because of RF interference. Maybe somebody else can?


----------



## mbenonis (Apr 15, 2005)

tenor_singer said:


> I was thinking a heating problem as well. The only other thing I can think of is whether there is there any other RF interference within your space? But to be honest... I can't come up with any plausible reason why the signal would fade then reset when repowered because of RF interference. Maybe somebody else can?



See my comment above with regard to battery type. If rechargables are being used, they might be causing the problem due to their discharge rate. Turning the mic off and on might eke a bit more voltage out of the battery before it starts to drop again.


----------



## avkid (Apr 15, 2005)

I had a problem with a Shure ULX cutting out and changing the frequency by just two values(in same subgroup) solved the problem.


----------



## DAVoice (Apr 16, 2005)

The stupid thing did it again. Note, I never use rechargeables and to test this time I specifically put in new batteries (coppertops). It's definitely not a frequency issue because the frequency signal will remain strong throughout, but just in case I tried different frequency banks & channels all with the same negative results. I tried all three squelch levels, AF output levels, and sensitivity levels but nothing worked. I even reset the transmitter and 
receiver to factory settings to see if that would help, it didn't. I ended up taking it back to where I bought it (Victor's House of Music). They could offer no more technical reasons for why this issue might be occurring so they replaced it for me (pretty cool of them since I bought it so long ago). I tested the new one out in a recording studio last night doing scratch tracks with my band. Aside from a little distortion likely brought out by the super sensitive monitors all was fine. We'll see, with more testing in different situations, if the mysterious issue returns.

Talk to ya later


----------

